# Mont Blanc FP



## titan2 (May 29, 2008)

Found someone selling a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck Homage to Chopin Fountain Pen that they got for a graduation gift last year.....they want $140.  Good deal or not?  Don't know much about these high end FPs. It also has not been used!


----------



## Buzz (May 29, 2008)

Worth several times $140.  

Mont Blanc is probably the most counterfeited pen, so be careful!  I'd be very suspicious of a pen like this at the price being asked.  The seller only has to looka around the internet for a few minutes to get some idea of value.

The original box and printed information that came with it is also important in terms of value to a collector.


----------



## aurrida (May 29, 2008)

heed buzz's words,lots of fakes on the market. buyer beware!


----------



## DCBluesman (May 29, 2008)

The MSRP on this pen is $470 but I can routinely find it for $300.  I'm not surprised to see someone offering it for $140.  While MB is frequently counterfeited, the special editions are less frequently counterfeited than the standard models.


----------



## mick (May 29, 2008)

There's two on ebay right now each with one bid of .99 Here's one of them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mont-Blanc-Meis...ryZ14000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## titan2 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Buzz_
> 
> Worth several times $140.
> 
> ...



That's something I note when I 'googled' it!!!  He has the whole package including the CD that comes with it.  Says it's going because of some bills that needs to be taken care of......I can understand that especially if he's not the FP type.

I may check it out this weekend.....I'll keep in mind your cautions.  Any obvious ways to detect a fake?

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 29, 2008)

Killer deal if it's real, to be honest, if its a good fake, might still be worth it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by titan2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The easiest way to detect a fake is to send it to me.  If I send it back, it is a fake.  If I don't, and never answer another one of your emails, it is genuine! [}]


----------

